# Turkey aims to reconstruct ancient Hittite village



## Brian G Turner (Oct 31, 2016)

Interesting news - would love to see this go ahead and be completed:

Hittite Village To Be Reconstructed In The Ancient Site Of Hattusha


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 31, 2016)

that _that's_ living history! Sounds fascinating the only issue I'd have is that a budget of 1million Turkish isn't a whole lot


----------



## svalbard (Oct 31, 2016)

That is only about 300k euros. Interesting project though.


----------

